# New Strassentech Trunk Lip Spoiler with CF insert



## gchan1981 (Aug 6, 2004)

Hello, i have a brand new strassentech trunk lip spoiler with cf insert for sale. Asking price is 1050. FIRM. This includes shipping. Pm me for more details or to buy! Thanx :thumbup:


----------

